# Laser therapy for MMM



## Sue Calkins (Nov 5, 2009)

I've been treating my puppy for masticatory myositis, and a club member suggested I try laser therapy. He had a downturn after the chiro adjusted his jaw, and I'm afraid to try anything else other than the pred. He's improved again, though not there yet. Looking for input.
Thanks.
Sue


----------



## Sue Calkins (Nov 5, 2009)

Still hoping for some input


----------

